# What are your thoughts on this allroad?



## hibernatingbear (Aug 27, 2014)

I have a mk1 rabbit diesel and this guy asked me if I would be interested in a trade... 

My impression of the allroad has always been the maintenance sucks otherwise it's a fun car. What are your thoughts?


Here is his ad:

2001 Audi allroad*odometer:*186*fuel :*gastransmission :*automatic*title status :*clean

2001 Audi Allroad
2.7l twin turbo v6*
I really would like to trade it for another vehicle- gti, vr6, bus, but, civic, Integra, 4x4, 4wd, classic, bagged, hotrod, motorcycles, dirt bikes. Maybe a few others but no trucks.
Excellent condition in and out
Factory air ride( no leaks)
Triptronic tranny paddle shifters
Leather
Bose stereo
Power everything
Heated front rear seats mirrors and side windows.
Car is in excellent running condition.*
Tires are getting low on tread
Check engine light is on occasionally for the secondary air system, which helps heat up the cat converter when the car is cold. The forums say it probably just needs to be cleaned, or deleted. It is not an emission part. I haven't had the time to check it out yet.


----------



## hibernatingbear (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hibernatingbear (Aug 27, 2014)

Lol no one?


----------



## Jesse_Boyer (Aug 22, 2007)

Financially, it depends on how you value your mk1 rabbit. If you feel that's a $500 car, make the trade. If you think your rabbit is super-rare and worth $10k, this AR isn't and its a bad financial move. (that's how I reason through trades, not with wants/desires, solely based on actual values.)

Would this be your only mode of transportation? I have a high-mile AR (160k, 6sp) and I intend to use it for a toy car in the snow and maybe the occasional road trip, my other cars get the nod for daily driving (TDI,) hauling (duramax,) etc.


----------



## hibernatingbear (Aug 27, 2014)

Jesse_Boyer said:


> Financially, it depends on how you value your mk1 rabbit. If you feel that's a $500 car, make the trade. If you think your rabbit is super-rare and worth $10k, this AR isn't and its a bad financial move. (that's how I reason through trades, not with wants/desires, solely based on actual values.)
> 
> Would this be your only mode of transportation? I have a high-mile AR (160k, 6sp) and I intend to use it for a toy car in the snow and maybe the occasional road trip, my other cars get the nod for daily driving (TDI,) hauling (duramax,) etc.


My car is valued at like $3.5-$4k and we are looking for a straight trade. He was asking $4k for the AR. 

And it is my only car currently. I just moved from NYC and finally bought a car. I love the rabbit but I'm getting older and I miss some of the comforts of a newer car.


----------

